# Stromberg: 10km lange Bikestrecke wird durch "rüstige Rentner" gebaut



## Thomas (10. März 2010)

> Radstrecke erst der Anfang
> Jutta Kleeberg von der AG Luftkurort Schindeldorf stellte die zehn Kilometer lange Mountainbikestrecke mit verschiedenen Hindernissen und Schwierigkeitsgraden im Stadtwald vor.
> Bis Sommer, so hofft sie, kann sie nicht zuletzt auch mit Hilfe der. rüstigen Rentner" fertiggestellt sein und dann die Vorreiterrolle für eine klassische Biker-Region" übernehmen.
> Stadtbürgermeisterin Hering kann sich auch eine Ausweitung in die Nachbarwälder von Dörrebach und Seibersbach vorstellen. Für den Aus-
> bau einer Biker-Strecke ist auch das Einverständnis der Jagdpächter nötig.



Gestern im Öffentlichen Anzeiger


----------



## frankZer (10. März 2010)

Hört sich doch interessant an, besonders das mit den hindernissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2010)

Das klingt ja echt nach einer guten Sache! Bin mal gespannt, was das für eine Strecke ist und was die unter "Hindernissen" verstehen...




> Für den Ausbau einer Biker-Strecke ist auch das Einverständnis der Jagdpächter nötig.


Genau DIESE Personengruppe ist leider oft der Sargnagel für vielversprechende MTB Projekte - hier in der Südpfalz ist schon so viel an der Sturheit dieser Leute gescheitert.


----------



## Wassertrinker (11. März 2010)

Ach, na, das is doch mal was!
Hört sich sogar fast schon so an, als seien Genemigungen vorhanden...


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2010)

rüstiger rentner = präsi?


----------



## X-Präsi (15. März 2010)

a.nienie schrieb:


> rüstiger rentner = präsi?



frechheit 

War vor zwei Monaten bei dem Treffen mit Forst und Jägern dabei. Lief wirklich gut. Vor allem dank der guten Vorbereitung der Dame, die die Gemeinde vertritt. 

Da wird was draus. Zum einen ist eine Trailstrecke parallel der Hauptwege geplant und auch eine DH-Abfahrt parallel zur Klamm. 

Über breite Wege kommt man dann noch rauf zum Kandrich und dann (wenn alles läuft wie geplant) weiter auf unsere Flowtrail- und DH-Strecke nach Niederheimbach. Das riecht förmlich nach einem perfekten Biketag


----------



## Fubbes (16. März 2010)

Aber nur, wenns einem auf der Anfahrt zur Klamm nicht das Schlüsselbein zerdeppert ...

Ist aber tatsächlich interessant, was gerade so in der Binger Gegend passiert. Man verliert ja fast den Überblick 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Wassertrinker (16. März 2010)

Wow, das hört sich gut an! RESPECT!


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. März 2010)

Ich freu mich auf den Sommer.


----------



## Maddin92 (17. März 2010)

Binger Wald und Umgebung = Biker-Paradies???

Wenn das alles so kommt, ja!!!!


----------



## Fubbes (17. März 2010)

Das war schon immer ein Paradies, zumindest für die, die Spaß beim Biken nicht nur einseitig an der Anzahl der Trails messen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (17. März 2010)

das sollte man mal testen.


----------



## Raschauer (18. März 2010)

Hindernisse=4m Drop?!

Bin mal gespannt und freu mich drauf


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2010)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Hindernisse=4m Drop?!



denk an deinen hüftschaden


----------



## dickerbert (20. März 2010)

Coole Sache, Schindeldorf war vorher schon sehr cool! Nur der Weg bis hoch ist das schlimmste, was es gibt 
Bin mal gespannt, was das wird!


----------

